
Gehlen Organization - AndrewBissell
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gehlen_Organization
======
082349872349872
I last ran into Gehlen at
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Scherhorn#Aftermath](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Scherhorn#Aftermath)
which has a number of other rabbit warrens (Hollow Nickel, Gary Powers, etc.)

VIC ciphers are probably trivial to break these days, right?

